
Tolkien’s Map and the Messed Up Mountains of Middle-Earth - hunglee2
http://www.tor.com/2017/08/01/tolkiens-map-and-the-messed-up-mountains-of-middle-earth/
======
nmz787
doesn't the Willamette and Columbia river run along mountain range for a long
while?

